# Skin Tag on Dog?



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)

I think my dog may have a skin tag near her mouth.  I have been watching it and it seems to have grown a little bit.  I read they can get as big as a grapefruit.  I would never let hers get that big before I take her to the Vet.  I am going to take her to the Vet for a diagnosis.  

Anyone else experience this or know about this?

Here is a link I found on it:  https://www.petcarerx.com/article/dog-skin-tags-causes-and-treatment/2876


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2019)

I never recall seeing a skin tag on any of my dogs.  A few days ago my dog had a light colored thing on his snout that I thought may be a skin tag or growth, turned out to be a white tick embedded in the skin.  I examined it with a magnifying glass and strong flashlight.

I know tumors can get as large as grapefruits, but I don't think a skin tag can.  I've had some skin tags myself on my neck in the past, and had the doctor freeze them off.  A friend of ours had one on his neck that he wanted me to tie off for him so it would dry out.  I used thin thread and made a tight knot, he said it dried and fell off within a week.

I'd look at it very close and make sure it's a skin tag and not some kind of bug.  Since it's near her mouth, it's a sensitive area and you would probably be better off having the vet remove it if needed.  If she were my dog, I would definitely make note of the size, and if it gets no larger or shrinks, it may not be a problem. 

Is it getting irritated from her eating or drinking?  Good luck with your girl, I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I never recall seeing a skin tag on any of my dogs.  A few days ago my dog had a light colored thing on his snout that I thought may be a skin tag or growth, turned out to be a white tick embedded in the skin.  I examined it with a magnifying glass and strong flashlight.
> 
> I know tumors can get as large as grapefruits, but I don't think a skin tag can.  I've had some skin tags myself on my neck in the past, and had the doctor freeze them off.  A friend of ours had one on his neck that he wanted me to tie off for him so it would dry out.  I used thin thread and made a tight knot, he said it dried and fell off within a week.
> 
> ...


It is just a bit larger than a few weeks ago.  It looked a bit red yesterday around the edge but not today.  I put a warm compress on it today.  It looked okay.  It looks like a piece of skin on skin to me.  I should get out the magnifying glass and take a better look but my eyesight is not so good with the magnifying glass too.  Think I will just let the Vet look at it.  It's not even the size of a pea.  I notice these things, though, and now must take care of it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2019)

Good luck Ruth, better safe than sorry with our furbabies.  Does it seem to hurt her when you touch it, do you think it's giving her much discomfort?  Is she rubbing her face on the carpet or brushing it with her paws?  My eyesight is bad too, I had to use stronger readers with the magnifying glass to really see well enough to know what was going on.  I know you feel bad for her when anything is wrong, I'm very empathetic when it comes to my dog or cat, too much sometimes.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 20, 2019)

Vet!!!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 21, 2019)

Annie, my Shih Tzu, had skin tags as she aged.  Had them taken off several times by the vet.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good luck Ruth, better safe than sorry with our furbabies.  Does it seem to hurt her when you touch it, do you think it's giving her much discomfort?  Is she rubbing her face on the carpet or brushing it with her paws?  My eyesight is bad too, I had to use stronger readers with the magnifying glass to really see well enough to know what was going on.  I know you feel bad for her when anything is wrong, I'm very empathetic when it comes to my dog or cat, too much sometimes.


I can't tell if it is hurting her.  She does not like her face touched at all so I have not touched it.  She has never liked her face touched.   She licks her paws at times but does not rub her face on the carpet.  She has a vaccine appointment coming up so I'm going to have them look at it then.  Thanks so much for your concern.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Vet!!!


Of course we are going to the Vet. 



Buckeye said:


> Annie, my Shih Tzu, had skin tags as she aged.  Had them taken off several times by the vet.


Maybe it's a Shih Tzu thing..Suzy is a Shih Tzu.  Did they take them off right away at the Vet when you went?


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 21, 2019)

I had to schedule a separate appointment, since it is basically minor surgery.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> I had to schedule a separate appointment, since it is basically minor surgery.


Were you able to stay with her during the procedure or did you  have to leave and come back and pick her up?  Do you recall how much is cost?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I can't tell if it is hurting her.  She does not like her face touched at all so I have not touched it.  She has never liked her face touched.   She licks her paws at times but does not rub her face on the carpet.  She has a vaccine appointment coming up so I'm going to have them look at it then.  Thanks so much for your concern.



Must be hard for you if she doesn't like her face touched, seems I'm always doing something with my dog's face, trimming the hair around his eyes, brushing out his beard, cleaning any hardened eye discharge, etc.  Hope you can get it taken care of without having to put her under anesthesia, and while you wait....good luck.  Since she's not rubbing her face, it sounds like it's not bothering her much.  My neck skin tags weren't painful, unless they were catching on my hair, etc.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Must be hard for you if she doesn't like her face touched, seems I'm always doing something with my dog's face, trimming the hair around his eyes, brushing out his beard, cleaning any hardened eye discharge, etc.  Hope you can get it taken care of without having to put her under anesthesia, and while you wait....good luck.  Since she's not rubbing her face, it sounds like it's not bothering her much.  My neck skin tags weren't painful, unless they were catching on my hair, etc.


I do manage to get the crud out of her eyes but she hates it!  I touched the skin tag a little while ago and she didn't flinch or anything.  In my experience often the vet techs will hold her while they do things.  I often get her anal glands expelled.  She does not like that either of course!  She always feels better after though.  I'm taking her in for a vaccination soon so I will have them look at her skin tag if that's what it is.  Looks like it to me but then I've never seen another dog skin tag.  I've had them, though.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)

We went to the Vet today to get my dog's anal glands expressed and her distemper vaccination. I asked the Vet to look at the growth on her face by her mouth.  She confirmed it is a skin tag and took a small pair of scissors and clipped it off.  It looks fine now.  She said they heal right away practically.  I'm so glad I asked her to look at that.  It was pretty small but it's gone now.  My Vet bill was pretty low for all they did today.  I'm very happy with the place I go to.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2019)

Wow Ruth, that's great to hear, quick and easy!  Hugs for your baby!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Wow Ruth, that's great to hear, quick and easy!  Hugs for your baby!


Thank you!  This Vet is great, she even gave her a mini check up, plucked the hairs from her ears and cleaned her ears out--she knows how my dog gets ear infections all summer long with her long, floppy ears and the humidity.  So, the anal gland job, the mini check up and ear cleaning, the DHLLP shot, cutting off the skin tag altogether cost about 83.00.  I call that a bargain!  Suzy girl is doing fine.  I talked to her the whole time she was getting everything done.  Reassuring her everything was ok.  I'm so happy with my Vet! 

I used to go to another place where they charged an arm and a leg by putting a cost on every little thing they did.  So glad I switched a few years ago.


----------



## 1955er (Jul 31, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I think my dog may have a skin tag near her mouth.  I have been watching it and it seems to have grown a little bit.  I read they can get as big as a grapefruit.  I would never let hers get that big before I take her to the Vet.  I am going to take her to the Vet for a diagnosis.
> 
> Anyone else experience this or know about this?
> 
> Here is a link I found on it:  https://www.petcarerx.com/article/dog-skin-tags-causes-and-treatment/2876


My boy has several ! Just as long as they're not a bother, leave 'em.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2019)

1955er said:


> My boy has several ! Just as long as they're not a bother, leave 'em.


I already had it removed when she had her vaccination.  Vet said it would just get bigger if I left it but she didn't think it was a big deal.


----------

